# Orange you glad to see me?



## Andy (Jun 2, 2010)

Just babble or no just chat.

So. I had tried a few self tanners a long time ago, just in little test patches and never bothered after because I thought it looked horrible. Olive and pumpkin don't really mesh well. 

Last Friday I went in to the drugstore hoping to find something light because I can't really go in the sun anymore, well for long enough that i would be able to get some colour anyway. 
Yadda, yadda. I came home and did a test patch. Hmm. Not to shabby. I went ahead and did both of my legs. 
I thought I had blended it in nicely, looking pretty cool, just got back from Mexico, yeah. 
Next morning I get up and go to get dressedmg: My legs look like two big ass carrots! lol Now. I thought that I would definitely be wearing pants to my dad's thing. Hi everybody! Orange you glad to see me? Har har Especially since the rest of my body hasn't seen a tan in over two years. lol 

I exfoliated and scrubbed off a lot of the colour, but you can see some lines in spots where lines should not be. Now things are looking a little better.  

So. Buy self tanner, apply,wait one day,exfoliate and scrub as hard as you can, and Voila sun kissed! lol
I dare not try anything above my legs. Maybe I should give my face a try?! 

---------- Post added June 2nd, 2010 at 12:14 AM ---------- Previous post was June 1st, 2010 at 11:47 PM ----------

YouTube - The Annoying Orange

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:14 AM ----------

YouTube - Tetes a Claques - Le Body Toner(The)


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 2, 2010)

Ack. LOL. I have given up trying to be tan. I'm just going with pasty white. mg: I remember lying out in the sun as a teen. I never tanned. Never burned. Just stayed pasty white with freckles.


----------



## Andy (Jun 2, 2010)

lol Well I suppose that's a good thing that you never burned, I bet you have great skin! lol See it worked out for you!Freckles are cute! I had some freckles at one point but they disappeared. 
I was one who never burned but tanned really well. Now I am doing 50/50 I guess. lol Half orangey-brownish and half pale.


----------



## HBas (Jun 2, 2010)

hehehe - ouch! At least orange is a warm and uplifting colour - bet you'd feel warm seeing how you'd lift everyone else's mood as you pass by  
Avoiding the sun in 'Sunny SA' since I go dark easily .. with perfect white lines where the clothes were - like getting undressed without getting undressed - not nice! 

Have a great one!


----------



## Andy (Jun 2, 2010)

lol Yeah, I suppose there is nothing wrong with giving everyone a good laugh for the day. lol I just saw my legs in natural light by my patio and it doesn't look much better as it is really streaky now. Ugh. Lesson learned. Until next year. lol 
You must save a fortune in clothing during the summer. lol


----------



## Murray (Jun 2, 2010)

OMG that is funny, sorry ( you just have a wonderful way with words and it made me smile). I have always been afraid to try those self tanners. I used to get burned a lot, but would never ever tan   The joke was that the only way I would ever get a tan is if my freckles all met up, so I would basically be just one big freckle. mg: What a horrible thought. 

Good luck, maybe it will get better in the next day or so. Isn't lemon juice supposed to help ???? Don't know...boy I am just a wealth of useless probably incorrect info lately, huh? anyway, when is your family thing, this weekend?


----------



## Andy (Jun 2, 2010)

lol No need to apologize I laugh every time I look at my legs. lol  I don't think these tanners would be to bad if you started out with a base tan AND if you had someone help you put them on so there was no streaking. 
I always tan really well but I can't do sun anymore. LOL That's funny. So I take it you never became a big freckle? Maybe you could buy some self tanner and help those freckles along? Put self tanner in between the dots. Voila! Murray style!  

LOL So you don't "know" if this lemon juice idea even works? lol I can see it, I apply lemon juice and break out in a itchy rash. "Oh Hi! *scratch* what's new? *scratch*...". I am just going to wear pants-lol if the tops of my feet don't fade I will be needing socks too.

I use to put lemon juice in my hair to lighten it in the summer but you pretty much have to be in the sun for that to work. Your info isn't useless, and I have no idea if it's correct, but any info is good info.  

The family thing is this weekend, yes. I am slowly starting to freak out. lol


----------



## Murray (Jun 2, 2010)

Nope never became a big freckle, whew. Haven't been in the sun in many many years so freckles have faded a bit.
Not sure where I heard the lemon juice thing, but honestly have no idea. Getting a rash may not be the best choice. Pants are good, what I tend to wear anyway. I used to put lemon juice on my hair to and go out in the sun. 

I am sure the family thing is going to be wonderful this weekend. You are going to have such a nice time visiting with family. So happy for you. Don't freak out, it will be great (says the always calm, totally unflappable, Murray right  )


----------



## Andy (Jun 2, 2010)

I normally wear jeans. I thought I'd wear a dress or a skirt because that would make my dad happy as it's a rarity. Nope! lol Not gonna happen. 
No freak outs here. lol Right...mg:


----------



## Murray (Jun 6, 2010)

Just wondering how your legs are, less orange? Did you wear pants or a skirt?


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Yeah I went with pants. They are actually quite faded now but not totally so there are slight streaks. I would have froze in a skirt anyway, so maybe it was divine intervention from the Orange gods!


----------



## Murray (Jun 6, 2010)

The Orange gods were looking out for you, yay! 
I am so so glad that you had such a nice experience.


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2010)

Well thank-you Murray. :2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 6, 2010)

Murray said:


> Just wondering... Did you wear pants?


 
That seems like rather a personal question...

Women are a lot less shy than men about asking this sort of question. There don't seem to be any questions off limits in a female conversation... 



STP said:


> lol Yeah I went with pants.


 
Good decision. :blank:


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2010)

Actually I was kind of shocked by the forward question myself. I thought again, those Americans...


----------



## Murray (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry...my bad 
You know us Americans- no manners.


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2010)

It's ok Murray, I just thought you would atleast buy me a drink first.


----------



## Murray (Jun 6, 2010)

Nah..I'm rude and cheap too!


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2010)

lol Now that's the complete opposite of the Murray everyone knows around here. Just teasing ya.


----------

